# Problems with new Swift Sundance 630 L .....



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

AFTER 20 MINUTES CENTRAL LOCKING BROKE LOCKING US OUT ..BABY AND BABY SEAT CAME OFF ON A LEFT HAND BEND SEAT BELT UNRAVELLS COMPLETELLY....BED COLLAPSES AND BREAKS ..SWIFT CUT OUR DOOR OFF AND REPLACED WITH A REJECT DOOR ,SAID WAS A GESTURE OF GOOD WILL AND WILL GET NEW DOOR IN 5-6 WEEKS ..AS FAR AS SEAT BELT ,PUT BABY IN OTHER SEAT ...NO ANSWER AT ALL THIS IS A SEROIUS SAFETY ISSUE .....GAS REGULATOR BROKE AND REAR DRAWS CHHANGED AT FACTOR BECAUSE ORIGINAL ONE WERE BENT ...ALL THIS ON A VAN THAT IS WAS 2 DAYS OLD ..... AS THEY SAY BUYER BEWARE ,,,THIS RINGS TRUE WHEN SPENDING 40,000 POUNDS ON A SWIFT PRODUCT .....GIVE US YOUR VEIWS ...PUBLIC NEED TO BE MADE AWRE ..HAVE TOOK TO DIFFERNT DEALERS AND THEY AL AGREE ITS A MAJOR ISSUE ....SWIFT DONT ,THINK IT IS ,,,WHAT WILL IT TAKE BEFORE THE TAKE ACTION ...THE DEATH OF A CHILD OR WILL THEY ADDRESS THIDS PROBLEM...WE WILL BE POSTING A VIDEO ON U TUBE LATER AND YOU MAKE UP YOUR OWN MIND ....LOOK FWD TO YOUR COMMENTS ....TOTALLY FRUSTRATED AND FED UP WITH RESPONCE FROM SWIFT .....REMEMBER THIS IS ON A BRAND NEW VAN...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Please do not put up multiple posts see my PM to you.


----------

